# Vastapallo in English



## Sutemi

Hyvää huomenta,

Kuinka sanoa "vastapallo" englanniksi?
Kyseessä on siis useissa palloilulajeissa käytettävä termi, jossa lyödään tai potkaistaan kohti tulevaa palloa.

Etsin siis yhtä yksinkertaista termiä, kuten suomen kielen "vastapallo".


----------



## Gavril

Sutemi said:


> Kiitos Gavril. Itse en hyväksyisi tuota "deflection" sanaa, koska se tarkoittaa jotain tahatonta kuten "kimmoke" tai "muutti suuntaa" tms.



Postattuani tajusin, että olin määritellyt väärin sanaa "deflect" (siis poistin postauken). Kuten sanot, _deflect _tarkoittaa "kimpoamista" (pelaajasta), mutta se voi olla tahallista tai tahatonta, siitä huolimatta, tekeekö sitä saman joukkueen tai vastapuolen pelaaja.



> Rejection on hylkäämistä.



Jalkapallon yhteydessä _rejection _tarkoittaa ymmärtääkseni, että kohti tuleva pallo kimpoaa vastapuolen pelaajasta toiseen suuntaan.

Jos kuuntelet esim. englantilaista jalkapallo-ottelua, luulen että kuulet silloin tällöin "Rejected!" kun tämä tapahtuu.


----------



## Määränpää

Ehkä englannin kielessä ei vain käytetä samaa sanaa eri urheilulajeissa? Yritin googlailla.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volleyball#Block
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volley_(football)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Määränpää said:


> Ehkä englannin kielessä ei vain käytetä samaa sanaa eri urheilulajeissa?


Näin saattaa olla.  Olen vuosikausia kuunnellut Eurosport 2:n jalkapallolähetysten brittiselostajia, mutta kertaakaan en ole kuullut heidän käyttävän mitään termiä, jonka voisi kääntää "vastapalloksi".


----------



## akana

Käyttäisitkö sanaa parissa esimerkkilauseissa? En tiedä vastapallo sanaa, mutta jos ymmärrän mitä se tarkoittaa, niin ehkä voisin auttaa. (Googlaamalla en löytänyt kovin paljon).


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

akana said:


> Käyttäisitkö sanaa parissa esimerkkilauseissa? En tiedä vastapallo sanaa, mutta jos ymmärrän mitä se tarkoittaa, niin ehkä voisin auttaa. (Googlaamalla en löytänyt kovin paljon).


_Litmanen sai syötön taakse päin päätyrajalta ja pääsi laukaisemaan johtomaalin suoraan vastapallosta._

Koska pallo liikkuu suoraan kohti laukaisijaa, sen saa helposti laukaistua suurella voimalla, vaikka potku ei olisikaan erityisen voimakas.  Urheiluselostajien mielisijamuoto on tosin illatiivi, joten useimmat heistä ilmeisesti sanoisivat: ... _ja pääsi laukaisemaan johtomaalin suoraan vastapalloon._

Hieman asian vierestä.  Näin kerran Helsingin Sanomissa otsikon: _Janne Ahonen menetti mahdollisuutensa varaslähtöön._ Hetken kummastelin, mihin ihmeeseen autourheilua kokeillut Ahonen olisi tarvinnut varaslähtöä.  Sitten minulle valkeni, että urheilutoimittaja tarkoitti varaslähdön pilanneen Ahosen mahdollisuudet.


----------



## akana

Grumpy Old Man said:


> _Litmanen sai syötön taakse päin päätyrajalta ja pääsi laukaisemaan johtomaalin suoraan vastapallosta._
> 
> Koska pallo liikkuu suoraan kohti laukaisijaa, sen saa helposti laukaistua suurella voimalla, vaikka potku ei olisikaan erityisen voimakas.  Urheiluselostajien mielisijamuoto on tosin illatiivi, joten useimmat heistä ilmeisesti sanoisivat: ... _ja pääsi laukaisemaan johtomaalin suoraan vastapalloon._
> 
> Hieman asian vierestä.  Näin kerran Helsingin Sanomissa otsikon: _Janne Ahonen menetti mahdollisuutensa varaslähtöön._ Hetken kummastelin, mihin ihmeeseen autourheilua kokeillut Ahonen olisi tarvinnut varaslähtöä.  Sitten minulle valkeni, että urheilutoimittaja tarkoitti varaslähdön pilanneen Ahosen mahdollisuudet.



Termi "one-timer" voisi ehkä vastata vastapalloa. Sitä käytetään enemmän jääkiekossa, mutta myös jalkapallosta löytyy esimerkkejä, jos googlataan "soccer one timer" sanoilla. Itse kääntäisin näin:

"Litmanen fired it in right off the pass."

Mutta ei ole tietääkseni yhtä yksinkertaista termiä.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

akana said:


> Termi "one-timer" voisi ehkä vastata vastapalloa.


Epäilemättä joissakin tilanteissa. "One-timer" ei kuitenkaan kerro mitään pallon tulosuunnasta. Jotkut suomalaiset selostajat käyttävät termiä "ykkösellä", joka vastaa tarkasta "one-timeria":

_Hän jatkoi pallon ykkösellä maaliin._

Termi "ykkösellä" lienee selostajien käännös englanninkielisestä termistä ja sitä paitsi aika uusi.  En muista kuulleeni sitä nuoruudessani.


----------

